# Spy Kids



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I just watched Spy Kids last nightwith my wife, and I was really impressed with it. What an absolutely great kids movie! Not a single swear word in the entire thing, and a story engrossing enough to keep me mostly interested all the way through - it's got themes in it for the younger kids, and older kids alike. If your kids haven't seen it, this one's a real winner.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

robert rodriguiz, the director, operates out of austin, tx and not only did the two spy kids films, but also desparado with antonio banderas and from dark to dawn, george clooney's debut big screen starting debut-a very talented individual who has eschewed hollywood because he wants to spend time with his family whilst making films(he did spy kids 2 in HD vid and seems to grasp the tech enough to be able to work it low cost and still look ok, tho i think the look of spy jids 2-which i enjoyed enormously-suffered from not being on shot on film)...


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

How is the violence in Spy Kids? Appropriate for a 3 1/2 yr. old?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

In my opinion, 3 1/2 may be a little young for this movie, but that's just because the plot may be too far above them. Violence wise, I'd have no problems with my kids watching it (if I had kids).


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Kicking/punching? Anything that if she mimicked them, could hurt me?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes. there is kicking and punching and stylized karate, and the like. If she imitates things that she sees, this may not be for her.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll wait until she gets a little older and just watch it myself for now....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the kids have a melie(sic) at the beginning of the film that's more old fashion pie fight than anything else....there are monsters on the island of the kind you use to see in the old ray harryhausen films(skeletons, mutated animals, that sort of thing that move in those herky jerky stop motion way)...minion still has about four faces, but it's played for laughs...that sort of thing-certainly not godfather or even angel type violence...


----------

